# optoma's rapid cool down



## gibby367 (Nov 19, 2011)

I recently purchased the optoma's pro160 and it has a rapid cool down feature when you hit the power button you get a 10 second countdown in which the fan speeds up then it shuts completely off on close inspection the the lamp is still hot can anyone shed any light on this feature i only ask because my old infocus 4805 fan would stay on for 30 minutes to an hour before shutting off the fan my concern is my lamp's life expectancy
any insight would be appreciated gibby367


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Once the lamp arc is extinguished the envelope temperature drops rapidly. Cooling at that point is mostly to reduce residual heat that can damage other parts. Remember, cooling on the lamp arc envelope is indirect anyway. There is likely little reason to be concerned for lamp life, but I would not pack the unit away hot, as you may age other components like plastic parts more with the heat that remains.

Start cycles are far more significant to lamp life.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an Optoma HD65 and it does the same thing..I was also concerned about it initially but it now has nearly 3000 hrs. on the lamp and it's still going strong..


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, your fan would run for thirty minutes after power down? Both my mits and sanyo run for about a minute after shut down and I get lots of life out of both lamps.


----------

